# Progesterone results day 21 is 190 and day 22 180 - what does this mean?



## Sarah36 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Ladies, I have had my day 21 progesterone result and it was 190 and day 22 was 180 this is the highest they have ever been, in December it was 64 and that was after I had used progesterone suppositories which I haven't this month so my consultant could see real results. I have been searching the Internet but can find nothing on these results so I wondered if anyone could help me. I see my consultant Monday, I have had follicle tracking this month and had positive opk on day 17 which is later than last few months and the scan showed I had definitely ovulated and released 3 eggs although one too big. Is this why my levels would be high? Next month will be month 6 of clomid xxx


----------



## emmastar (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Sarah36,

They're great progesterone results!  My understanding is that a higher progesterone reading means you could have released more than one egg.  My first reading was 108 and I got pregnant that month (although miscarried  ), was told I had two good follicles on a scan on day 12 and actually ovulated on day 18, and my reading this time round on my 2nd cycle was lower at 46 ovulating on day 19 although BFN.  I'd be really encouraged by those readings!xx


----------



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Sarah 

I had a high one last cycle, it was 91. I got a BFN that cycle but deep down had convinced myself I would get BFP and I didn't   ... I have read high results can come from releasing more than one egg.

Hope that helps


----------



## Sarah36 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks ladies for your replies. I saw the consultant on Monday and she said they were great results and she is very hopeful so another 3 months of clomid for me.
Peppym - I am so sorry you miscarried but on a real positive note you fell pregnant so the future looks really promising for you.
Jennyren - I know what you mean - when I saw the consultant on Monday she said a lot of the time they see high results like that it means pregnancy so I was so disappointed when I came on today as you always secretly hope for a miracle dont you. 
Lets hope it happens for us all, I have been recommended floradix by an acupuncturist which apparently is natural and helps thicken your lining. My consultant also said try not to drink more than 2- 3 glasses of wine a week xxx


----------



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

ooo floradix, will have to try that. 

I don't get it, egg is there, sperm is there but they are just not making friends. So frustrating. 

I have cycles that last about 6 weeks so I try to have just two 175ml wines every other Saturday but when AF arrives I go out and get sloshed to drown my sorrows. Prob a very bad idea but it helps at the time.


----------



## Sarah36 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Jennyren,
It is so frustrating, you know the sperm is there and the eggs are too - why won't they just meet!

I am trying to cut down on the vino and have told my hubby he needs to as well to give us the best chance - but sometimes you just need a few glasses to chill out especially when your period arrives!

I think if clomid doesn't work for me in the next 3 months the next stage will be ivf which I really hope it doesn't come to. Good luck x


----------



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Sarah 

I am the same as you - I have 2 more cycles of Clomid then it's IVF. 

Good luck hun. I hope it works for us both. 

Sometimes I think your body either works or it doesn't. I know plenty girls who drink lots, smoke, eat junk food or are very stressed and they got pregnant no problem. We are just in the very unlucky minority. Of course I know we need to do all we can to help but life is just dam right unfair sometimes. 

x


----------



## Sarah36 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey Jennyren, Yep exactly - two of my best friends got pregnant and were drinking all the time, it was just a lovely surprise for them - they both were not even trying! It is hard because you are changing your life for something you really want - I have also had to give up exercise following my consultants advise and just do walking which is so hard as I used to do the gym 3 times a week. So not only can I hardly drink I now keep eating cake for some reason and realising my swollen belly is due to to much naughty food not what I want it to be!! I think the cake eating is replacing the vino!! 
Good luck for the next few months, really hope it works for you Hun x


----------



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

Ha ha 

I am just the same. I have gained a stone and a half, stopped exercising and been eating loads due to a) the increased appetite on clomid b) the hormones c) comfort eating and d) replacing the vino with nice food. 

I have decided to have a couple months off the clomid wagon. AF arrived today and my head and body are such a mess. Will start cycle 5 in May but for now just taking a chill pill and will continue with the acupuncture. 

Will be offline during that next two months but will check in on you when I am back to see how your getting on. 

Good luck honey x


----------

